# Power cables



## knotslip (Jul 22, 2014)

Hello-
I am in the process of upgrading my Home Theater and one of the things I was contemplating was upgrading the weakest cables in my system. My amps and source components all have the stock power cables and I was wondering if replacing the power cables makes a noticeable difference? Would this be money better spent elsewhere (i.e. interconnects and speaker cables)? And if it does make a difference, how much does one have to spend to get the benefits without going broke? Will an inexpensive Pangea power cable be better than the stock black cable and will I be able to discern the difference? 

Thanks for any insight/opinions you can share on this topic.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

There has been a fair amount of discussion on this topic. I think the best advice would be to spend the $'s on room treatments first. This can give you measurable improvements. Combined with proper placement & room EQ, that is all I would do.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

A few differing opinions on this subject. Mine is that your money is better spent elsewhere (not interconnects or speaker cables either) unless you have a faulty OEM power cable, interconnects or undersized speaker cables/wire to start with. I'm sure there are a few other instances where you might benefit from aftermarket cables but I'm no EE so can't comment on what that would be.

For discernible differences I'd say look to room treatments first and speaker upgrades second, but that's just me.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

+1
Much has been covered here about it, and I'd say only buy power cables when you've run out of real things to upgrade. Your money will be much better spent on treatments, and your time better spent on placement and fine tuning. I'm not saying necessarily that they are a waste, but it's the last thing I'd consider. ...unless they're soaked in snake oil, then I'll take 2!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Agree with everything above. Your going to get much more bang for buck spending that money elsewhere like better speakers and sub.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

unless you have really crummy speaker wire or interconnects I'd spend the money in room treatments or something else. same with the power cables.


----------



## knotslip (Jul 22, 2014)

Okay, sounds like I should skip the power cable upgrade for now and maybe treat the room. My speakers are the Spendor S8e's and I'm pretty happy with them right now although I am thinking of getting something more full range. Current sub is the Velodyne HGS-12 which is fairly old but performs well. I'm trying to go through and slowly upgrade the entire system.  Current amp is the Adcom GFA-5802.

Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

knotslip said:


> Hello-
> I was contemplating was upgrading the weakest cables in my system. My amps and source components all have the stock power cables and I was wondering if replacing the power cables makes a noticeable difference?


Unless you were planning to tow a car or boat with them, they really aren't a weak link.
Where in the sunshine state are you?

cheers


----------



## knotslip (Jul 22, 2014)

Melbourne on the East coast. Was born and raised in Tampa though.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

The only thing electrical I would invest in is a power manager/protector such as 

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...wer-manager-1000-8-outlet-2160-joules/1.html#


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Normally it would be time for me to come into the room and rock the boat a bit, but i cant. It may be true that power cables make a difference and it may not be true, I do not know for certain, but I do believe that power cables should be very low on the list of things to spend money on.

IMO of course.


----------

